# copy of the Alpine F#1 PXI-h990 software



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

Please email me if someone out there has a copy of the PXI-H990 tuning software. thanks. [email protected]


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

did you get my pm about the 701?


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

was this the offer? if so yes.. I will take $300 shipped for it. please let me know. thanks


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

if you still need it let me know I have a copy


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

Beuller, Beuller


----------



## SStealth (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone still have the software. I have misplaced my disc somewhere. Would be a great help and save me having to search the house again.

regards

Antony


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I need a copy as well. My disk was damaged and my laptop HD died at the Santa Rosa show. If anyone has a copy pls email it to [email protected]. 

Tks


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ask MrLister


----------



## toobs1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

me too please  toobs1234 
@yahoo.com
thanks a lot, John


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

the link is posted somewhere here on the site. in an h900 thread i think


----------



## Elaine (Feb 26, 2011)

do you still have the software, please please email me a copy. [email protected]
Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## pwabs74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just bought a used unit but didn't have the software, any kind soul can share?

Thanks a lot ....


----------



## sqeclipse (Dec 19, 2008)

do any of you guys know if window 7 will work with the F1 software? reformating my PC now?

thanks


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqeclipse said:


> do any of you guys know if window 7 will work with the F1 software? reformating my PC now?
> 
> thanks


I'd like to know the answer to this as well.

Or, if someone wouldn't mind forwarding me a copy so I can try it myself.

Thanks,
Erin

hardisj @ gmail com


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this as well.
> 
> Or, if someone wouldn't mind forwarding me a copy so I can try it myself.
> 
> ...



Erin,

I have the software and will upload in a little while. Will let you know you know once it is available.

Thanks,

George


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Erin,

The software has been uploaded and a sharing invite has been sent to your Gmail account.

Forgot to mention this software is intended be installed/run on either Win2K or XP. Have not tried it on Win 7, however.

Thanks,

George


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, George! That answers my question: it works with my netbook running Windows 7 Premium just fine. I can't say for sure if it will work when connected to the h990 but I can say the software works just fine. No issues at all. In fact, my 11.6" screen is large enough for me to fit 4 panes of the DSP software on it and make adjustments to each without having to back out. 

So, again, on my version of Win 7, the h990 software loads and works just fine.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks, George! That answers my question: it works with my netbook running Windows 7 Premium just fine. I can't say for sure if it will work when connected to the h990 but I can say the software works just fine. No issues at all. In fact, my 11.6" screen is large enough for me to fit 4 panes of the DSP software on it and make adjustments to each without having to back out.
> 
> So, again, on my version of Win 7, the h990 software loads and works just fine.


That's good and thanks for checking as this will definitely help others out there (as least in terms of the installation process compatibility between OS's).

George


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

just seen this post 

i have both the old h900 and the newer h990 software if anyone needs it 

p.m if required 

nath


----------



## xuetaoyimao (Feb 22, 2012)

Im in a search for the Alpine PXA-H900 software, but i can't find it anywhere,
,could you send it to me? I can't download in any adress .My email adress:[email protected]

thank you very much! 

eva from China


----------



## TjoeOwen (Aug 20, 2013)

hi everyone i was wondering if anybody can send me a copy for the alpine pxi-H990 software to my email add: [email protected]
thank you very much 

Owen From Indonesia Jakarta


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I run the F1 software on Windows 7 and it works fine.


----------



## TjoeOwen (Aug 20, 2013)

garysummers said:


> I run the F1 software on Windows 7 and it works fine.


yes i know i mean i lost my f1 software so i need a copy of it.can you send it to my e-mail ([email protected] or [email protected]) if you don't mind.thank you very much for your kindness


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent you a copy via your email!


----------



## dannychuah (Nov 28, 2013)

hi garysummers can u send also send me the PXI H990 software to my email pls....

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## dannychuah (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi anyone still have the F1 software... mind to send me coz I lost mine cd software.....pls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Thanks in advance....


----------



## ReVVoU (Sep 20, 2007)

hi guys, i also lost my software for the pxi 990, would anybody mind sending me the file to my email? Thx a lot

[email protected]


----------



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, guys.
My used PXI didn't came with the software!
Please if someone can help me... ([email protected])
Thank you.


----------



## yukenmd (Mar 18, 2014)

hi can you pls send a copy of the h990 pc software to my email also please.Thank in advance. - my email: [email protected]


----------



## mazzo23 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, could somebody please share the software, thanks in advance


----------



## mazzo23 (May 8, 2014)

Please, I know you can do it...


----------



## I Love BMW (Sep 7, 2013)

Id be interested in this as well. My email is [email protected]...
Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

If all you guys can be patient I will send it to everybody in a mass email. It is on my PC which I do not have with me right now. Give me 24 to 72 hours.

G.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent the software to the emails listed above. Some of your emails kicked back as "undeliverable". If you did not get it try listing a different email and we will give it one more try.


----------



## mazzo23 (May 8, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

Reviving this software thread....

can someone please email me the PXA-H900 & the PXI-H990 software if you have either available. I really need the H900 to troubleshoot a unit for a friend. I am moving cross country and I have the H900 in my my stash of backup files but cant get to it and I need it desperately ;-( 

For the record I just want the H990 also for future use LOL !!!

My email is [email protected]. 

Thanks a bunch and have a good day!


----------



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

garysummers said:


> Sent the software to the emails listed above. Some of your emails kicked back as "undeliverable". If you did not get it try listing a different email and we will give it one more try.


Hello!
Please try again to me at:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## I Love BMW (Sep 7, 2013)

Please try me again at [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

Software plus a PDF manual from the same.

http://forum.alpine-europe.com/download/H990_Ver1.2_050214.zip

http://forum.alpine-europe.com/download/PXI-H990-PC-Software.pdf

Enjoy!!!


----------



## TerenceTeD (Dec 3, 2010)

crying away,

I am changing my lappy, 

Lost my, had my CD but seemed no longer reads...

Anyone? Help me 

[email protected]


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

TerenceTeD said:


> crying away,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me check my laptop - may have it zipped up. 

Drop me a message to remind me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Email sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yukenmd (Mar 18, 2014)

Please send a copy for me too. [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## yukenmd (Mar 18, 2014)

Please sebd me a copy too. [email protected]


----------



## Mfa.seriyos (Sep 18, 2019)

Email me pxi-h990 software 
Tnx 
@[email protected]


----------



## Milikys (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi, could somebody please share the software, thanks in advance Please Mail. [email protected]


----------



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

Software + Manual (software)




__





PXI-H990-PC-Software + Manual (PDF).zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

K.R.E.K.® said:


> Software + Manual (software)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thx sir. Picked up a set back in Nov and been seeking out the prog so I can see what all UI it has via compy.


----------



## Mr.GNX (Jan 6, 2010)

K.R.E.K.® said:


> Software + Manual (software)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking everywhere for this! I just purchased my very own F1 Status system. Thank you for sharing. It is very appreciated sir.


----------

